# Insulin with every meal



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

Trying something different second time around on Novorapid. I wish to try 2-3iu with every meal rather than a big dose post workout or pre(like I did before) and see how I react to that.

limited information as everywhere comes up with the typical meal>jab>shake>train>shake protocol or postwo shake>meal etc.

i know pscarb recommended it but with his current situation I read up on the other day, I doubt he'll be active here for a bit unless I'm mistaken?

My question is when taking with each meal, what are the timings of jab and food as there is the initial spike and then another one a bit later. How did you go about this if you've tried it?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

if your eating regular with enough carbs youll be fine... so say your 40-50g carbs per meal and you take 2-3iu 10-15mins before... I prefer 10min.... then eat - Humalog is active for 2-4 hours depending on environment.... youll eat another meal 2 hrs later... so you are fine.... but you'll maybe have a little active from the last dose.... and so on..... if its super warm or you are dehydrated or you hit a workout clearly your carb needs will increase

prob best to use 2iu and see- BUT - I don't know what your carbs are? and then you be hard pushed to get in trouble ......unless its on waking or something ........


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

and use your blood monitor too....just to see how you are reacting.....


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I've done the 10ius 3 x a day protocol. Amazing results.

BG monitor before and after and if new to slin, carry sugary sweets just incase.


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

30iu's a day of fast acting insulin is an awful lot.

The second peak you talk of is not really a peak and is pretty stable to be fair.









Solid line is the novorapid.

I've just had 5iu's right before breakfast of 80/30/5 C/P/F.

Next meal will be around 10:30 but this is just my standard diet.

Its best to use insulin to your diet, not adjust diet to the insulin.

How many meals are you eating a day? I eat 6 or 7 so if I was to use your protocol I'd probably have 2-3ui with every other meal.


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

noel said:


> if your eating regular with enough carbs youll be fine... so say your 40-50g carbs per meal and you take 2-3iu 10-15mins before... I prefer 10min.... then eat - Humalog is active for 2-4 hours depending on environment.... youll eat another meal 2 hrs later... so you are fine.... but you'll maybe have a little active from the last dose.... and so on..... if its super warm or you are dehydrated or you hit a workout clearly your carb needs will increase
> 
> prob best to use 2iu and see- BUT - I don't know what your carbs are? and then you be hard pushed to get in trouble ......unless its on waking or something ........


 My carbs in morning about 7:45am will be bagel with jam or some sort of sugar alongside an apple so covers both bases. Jab will be 7:35

My carbs during day probably first lot will be 9:45-10:45 will be usually boiled rice/pasta/potatoes dependent on my meal prep and thats about 70g carbs per meal so even at 2-3iu, I cant see anything slipping up although I always carry some sort of sugar with me anyway regardless.

Probably begin with 2iu 5 meals per day so 7:45 then 9:45-10 then again about 12:30-1, then 3:15-3:30 then I train about 5:15 so probably bring some sort of malt loaf that has a mix of sugars and other carbs to have before workout for my pre workout shot then my last one about 7 with my last solid meal of the day.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

sure if its 70g you would need to be like the worlds most hyper sensitive person to get in trouble!!


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

Let us know how you get on, will you run for 4 weeks?


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

noel said:


> sure if its 70g you would need to be like the worlds most hyper sensitive person to get in trouble!!


 Yeah its more double checking im getting it right with jab then food rather than food then jab. I know it was always jab then shake for me but Im not sure if its any different when it comes to food, silly I know but worth a double check.



RRSUK said:


> Let us know how you get on, will you run for 4 weeks?


 Will do, Not too sure on length Ill run it for as I know with insulin sensitivity the ideal time is to run for 4 weeks if running a big dose pre or post work out, not sure if it differs when running lower doses each meal but will probably keep it at 4 weeks and see my progress


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

morning time is the only real concern but your covering yourself with jam etc and higher carbs.... just be aware your BS is low at this time...or be super safe and monitor it.... outside of workouts this is the time id be most carful - am assuming your not doing any near bedtime .....


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

also run metformin on the non days.....if your taking some days off........500mg once or twice a day


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

noel said:


> also run metformin on the non days.....if your taking some days off........500mg once or twice a day


 Have some metformin and was considering taking that on my 4 weeks off.



noel said:


> morning time is the only real concern but your covering yourself with jam etc and higher carbs.... just be aware your BS is low at this time...or be super safe and monitor it.... outside of workouts this is the time id be most carful - am assuming your not doing any near bedtime .....


 Yeah, I would be eating more sugar in the morning with the jam, apple and some from the bagel. Then the carbs to last me for the next spike from the bagel and my next meal. None near bedtime, 2-3 iu post workout with my meal about 6:30 and I dont go to bed until 11ish anyway and sleep about 12.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

ok cool....metformin sure ...use either way...if using slin on training days I would use on the non training.... or if your running it daily...then when you have time off.......


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

all depends on you and your body....I find myself better if I use slin 4-5 days and have a couple of days off....just me ....think easier to keep BF in check.......... but we are all different


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> I've done the 10ius 3 x a day protocol. Amazing results.
> 
> BG monitor before and after and if new to slin, carry sugary sweets just incase.


 Does seem excessive for a fast-acting insulin. Was this using fast or slow slin? I've run up to 30ius a day but that was Lantus at 20ius am and10ius pm.

Never gone beyond 16ius using novo pre-workout and that was overkill in hindsight.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Fast, Novo Rapid pen.


----------

